# Désactiver touches clavier MacBookPro



## Oho (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Coup dur hier soir, un verre malheureusement renversé sur le clavier du MacBookPro.

Les flèches, en bas du clavier, sont la seule partie du clavier affectée. C'est embêtant car c'est comme si la flèche droite, et parfois la flèche bas restaient enfoncées en repeat.

Je me demandais si il était possible, par l'intermédiaire du Terminal de rentrer quelques lignes de code qui désactiveraient définitivement l'usage des 4 flèches.

Je n'ai aucune connaissance en programmation, mais je me suis dit qu'avec un peu d'aide ça pourrait me permettre d'éviter de devoir acheter une autre machine.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

Olivier


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Mars 2011)

Oho a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune connaissance en programmation, mais je me suis dit qu'avec un peu d'aide ça pourrait me permettre d'éviter de devoir acheter une autre machine.



Bonjour,
Tu peux peut-être essayer la solutions : nettoyage à fond...
Parceque racheter un ordi pour une touche collée, j trouve ça un peu gros...

rha mince, j'avais zappé que les dernier macbookpro sont unibody...:hein:
peut-être que chez un petit revendeur, ya moyen de le faire nettoyer ou réparer si besoin...


----------

